# vale switch poor performance



## soupdiver (Jan 1, 2021)

I created a vale switch and attached my NIC


> valectl -h vale0:em0


I created a bhyve VM and attached to port "vale0:vm1".
I set "pomisc" mode for my NIC and can connect to my local network. However performance is very poor.
Doing a scp file transfer from the host to the VM gives around 22 MB/s and from another computer in the network around 10MB/s.
When copying there is not significant load on the system.
Tested on a fresh installation.

I have no experience with vale and just wanted to give it a shot. Anything obvious I might missed?


----------

